# Time Machine resins '73 Dodge Charger



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I was going to get a Time Machine resins '73 Dodge Charger "someday" but sadly it looks like they are now defunct as a business. Would anyone happen to have one of the '73 Charger kits they would be willing to part with? Or know any information if their molds are in someone else's hand who may be reproducing them and I just don't know it?

Thanks -- 'doba


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

they shut down in 2016. He did sell on ebay for a few years. You'll have to just keep searching for one being sold. that or try and find an MPC '74 charger (aka Super Charger). i'm sure you could make a nice replica with a better chassis.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

It can be built stock if you can get better rims


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes - Thanks. I had the Super Charger kit back when it came out and it is a great kit. I was looking for the Tim Machine Resin '73 Charger particularly for the SE roofline treatment. My mom had a red & white '73 SE when I was a wee lad and I'd like to make a replica of it someday. It was basically a clone to this picture with the red mirrors being a notable difference from a lot of other Chargers back then (chrome).


----------

